# Hey



## Sagat (May 9, 2006)

How's it going. Found this site during my usual search for something entertaining while at work. Looks good. I train Muay Thai under 'Big Bear' [if you've seen Ong Bak you'll know who I mean. I live in Australia and I'm really looking forward to finally going to Thailand in September to train.


----------



## stickarts (May 9, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Tarot (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## beau_safken (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to the crowd and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting. Be sure to use the fine search engine to look up anything to save time on finding posts that may talk about something you're interested in or have a question about. With *500,000 posts* (and counting) we've surely must've covered just about everything. 

Don't forget the wonderful benefits of becoming a supporting member!


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2006)

Welcome and have a wonderful time
Terry


----------



## Ping898 (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy Posting!:wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  

Enjoy~


----------



## Gemini (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sagat! Sounds like a great trip! Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa (May 9, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 9, 2006)

Hello!  Welcome to Martial Talk ~  Enjoy


----------



## green meanie (May 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (May 9, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to the forums..........Aloha


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (May 10, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## wee_blondie (May 10, 2006)

Hi there and welcome!

Ong-Bak rocks socks bet your kru had a great time filming!!  I do Muay Thai too, so hopefully see you around in the forum!

Ciao for now,
Heather


----------



## KenpoTess (May 10, 2006)

Good to have you here 

Enjoy the Board and good luck in Thailand training~!!

~Tess


----------



## Sagat (May 10, 2006)

Thankyou all for the warm welcome


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 10, 2006)

Hi There. I hope that you know how strong Sagat kicks are and I hope that you train to be like him. Enjoy your stay pal .


----------



## Kacey (May 10, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sagat!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I like your username; reminds me of a certain Street Fighter character...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------

